# APPLE TV ET PHOTOS



## mickael06 (16 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai bien réussi à synchroniser mes photos en mode manuel jusqu'ici tout va bien ...
ma question:
Comment fait t-on pour supprimer un dossier ou une photo de ATV ?
Si je décoche un dossier dans itunes, et que je synchronise, est-ce il va tout me remettre à jour au niveau des photos ? ou bien est-ce qu'il est intelligent pour se rendre compte que le reste est déjà dessus ? et qu'il va juste supprimer le dossier décoché ?

merci


----------



## napalmatt (16 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Je ne l'utilise pas pour la synchro des photos, mais si c'est comme pour les musiques, il est censé être intelligent, et ne supprimer que les albums décochés. C'est facile à tester, non ?


----------

